# Halloween Artist & DJ



## siys (May 7, 2010)

Hello, I'm Stevo In Yr Stereo, producer of the longest running annual Halloween radio program "Nightmare City Halloween" on-the-air since 1979!!!

I began collecting Halloween audio in 1973 after working at the haunted house attraction "Scream In The Dark" in Tulsa, Oklahoma!! This was one awesome haunted house with a line every night about a half mile long!!

In 2005, I was invite to join the annual Halloween Art Exhibit and have been producing Halloween art ever since!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Stevo - can't wait to see some of your work!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum siys!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings siys. welcome to the madhouse. i look forward to seeing some of your work!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Stevo!!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Greetings Siys


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy to could join us SIYS. Looking forward to your input!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Come back to Tulsa. OK needs all the haunting help it can get.


----------

